# Did you or are you getting a DTaP (Pertussis) vaccine while pregnant? *moved from H&W



## oedipamass

Hi ladies. I am considering getting a DTaP vaccine in the 3rd trimester, but I know there hasn't been a lot of testing done on its safety for pregnant women. Of course, I'm terrified of my baby getting whopping cough at any point.

Did you get it while you were pregnant and was your baby ok?

Are you planning on getting it? Why or why not? 

Note: I originally had this over in "Your Health & Wellbeing" but it doesn't look like many currently pregnant ladies hang out over there so I decided to post here too.


----------



## lau86

If recommended to me, I will accept!
I have never gone against health advice given to me, some may say i am a sheep/ naive- but i figure they are recommending for a reason.


----------



## babydevil1989

i havnt been offered it (in uk) & im not sure i would have it - i had the flu jab at 5 weeks then went on to have a miscarriage (prob nothing to do with the jab) so im weary with things like this x


----------



## fairsinger

When my first child was born (2009) they gave it to me in the hospital after he was born, then advised my husband (and anyone else helping with the baby) to go to the doctor to get the shot, too. I was never given the choice of getting it during pregnancy, but I was glad to get it before we were discharged from the hospital. I usually prefer not to get shots in pregnancy, if possible, although I did get a flu shot in my last pregnancy because she was due during flu season and I wanted her to be protected.


----------



## Mummy Bean

i get offered it in third tri...as it meant to pass on to baby and keep them covered until they get there own jabs at 8 weeks. i will be getting it, as i live in london and there lots of outbreaks around here.


----------



## oedipamass

Thanks for all the replies so far. I found some great info via the CDC. 

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/downloads/b_preg_guide.pdf

I'm happy to see that they don't recommend many vaccines during pregnancy, which leads me to believe that the DTaP is truly safe for preggos if they're recommending it.


----------



## surprisedmama

I will not be getting it during pregnancy. I don't feel it's safe. Not judging anyone who gets it though.


----------



## oedipamass

surprisedmama: I totally respect your opinion and I want to make an informed choice. Why do you not feel it's safe?


----------



## MindUtopia

Yep, I got it and yep, my daughter is healthy as can be. It's actually been given in pregnant women in the U.S. for years. People will also tell you that vaccines aren't safe because they aren't tested on pregnant women, which isn't true. Vaccines in general aren't trialed on pregnant women in drug development phases because it's just too difficult to get it through our ethics committees (I'm a medical researcher), but there is plenty of research on vaccine use during pregnancy. I read up on it and there's nothing the least bit worrying out there in the scientific literature on it (of course, you can always find some conspiracy theory on a blog if you want). For me, it was an easy choice. I had pneumonia (which is one complication of whooping cough) as a baby and almost died, so the risk of getting a jab is far outweighed by my desire to prevent a serious respiratory problem for my daughter. I've had recurring pneumonia my whole life and asthma because my lungs got so scarred that first time I got sick. It was a no-brainer for me. But I think go with your gut. Only you know what's the right decision for you and your baby and you have to do what you're comfortable with regardless of what anyone else tells you.


----------



## atayl16

I will probably get it because I don't know if I had the full series as a child and my mom just can't seem to remember.


----------



## oedipamass

atayl16 said:


> I will probably get it because I don't know if I had the full series as a child and my mom just can't seem to remember.

Apparently it wears off after 10 years or so anyway.


----------



## txbiscuit

We have had pretty bad whooping cough outbreaks in my area (my family doctor told me that several babies died), so I will get it while pregnant if it's offered (even though I had a booster shot about two years ago at the ER). I'm not sure about other vaccines, but my OB/midwife are pretty conservative and careful, so I'll trust what they recommend.


----------



## Mattysmommy

I had mine on Tuesday and my arm is still swollen lol glad I got it done tho babies r wriggling around fine too xx


----------



## surprisedmama

I guess I'm just overly cautious with these kind of things. I do ask those around me to be up-to-date with the vaccination and try my best to avoid sick people and really large crowds at first. There are is also research showing that whooping cough is mutating to become resistant to the vaccines available. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ay-be-becoming-resistant-to-vaccines/1903439/

The recommendation is obviously to continue vaccination. But for me and my family, I do not want to put myself and my unborn baby at risk (there are risks for every vaccination out there) for the small, off chance the baby will pick up a tiny bit of immunity which may not even protect them.

Again, not saying this choice is right for everyone. It's my choice and I support everyone's right to choose.


----------



## Seity

I had it at 25 weeks and my son is 3 months old and extremely healthy.


----------



## MamaFlick

I am planning on getting the Tdap vaccine after I give birth, before I leave the hospital. My midwife told me that there isn't any benefit to getting it done while pregnant and it's no problem to get it done afterwards. It just seems safer for the baby, to me.


----------



## oedipamass

MamaFlick said:


> I am planning on getting the Tdap vaccine after I give birth, before I leave the hospital. My midwife told me that there isn't any benefit to getting it done while pregnant and it's no problem to get it done afterwards. It just seems safer for the baby, to me.

That's interesting. I've always assumed that a vaccine would be easier on the baby while still in the 3rd trimester, that the mom's body would buffer or absorb some of it, while getting it right after birth would be the full force of the vaccine on the baby. 

But then again, I'm not a doctor or midwife so I'm probably wrong. :shrug:


----------

